

Who’s Calling? Android App Promises True Caller ID - eoswald
http://technologizer.com/2010/08/04/whos-calling-android-app-promises-true-caller-id/

======
byoung2
Sounds like the Windows Mobile app Netcallerid: <http://www.netcallerid.com/>

It displays the caller's full address, known associates, whether they have FTC
complaints, and the newest version will even pull Facebook and Twitter feeds
for the caller.

